# Tia V15 S7 315 2PN CU320 2PN



## wieczo (3 September 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne in der Tia V15 ein Projekt mit einer CU320 sowie einer S7 300 erstellen.
Es handelt sich nur um einfache anwendungen wie Geschwindigkeit vorgeben.
Beim Übersetzen bekomme ich nun den Fehler ",Die verbundene CPU wird aktuell als IO-Controller für die S120 CU320-2 PN nicht unterstützt. Trennen Sie das Mastersystem und nutzen eine S7-1500."
Nun muss ich das Projekt mit der S7-300 relisieren. Eine 1500 kommt nicht in Frage.
Hat da Jemand eine Idee? Anscheinend muss ich sonst den Starter verwenden.
Gruß wieczo


----------



## PN/DP (3 September 2018)

Welche S7-300-CPU hast Du projektiert? Ist das eine aktuelle CPU? Alternativ versuche mal einen CP343-1 als IO Controller.
Oder ist der CU320 das Problem für TIA?

Harald


----------



## zako (3 September 2018)

wieczo schrieb:


> Nun muss ich das Projekt mit der S7-300 relisieren. Eine 1500 kommt nicht in Frage.
> Hat da Jemand eine Idee? Anscheinend muss ich sonst den Starter verwenden.
> Gruß wieczo



Das geht aktuell nur mit einer S7-1500 und CU320-2PN. 
Also per GSD/GSDML arbeiten.


----------



## wieczo (5 September 2018)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde wohl die V15 nutzen und die S120 dann per GSD einfügen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wieczo (12 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
Ich will demnächst nun mit dem Projekt beginnen. Kann ich ein Projekt mit der v15 für cpu hmi und gsd cu320 und dann die Antriebe mit der cu 320 in einem extra Projekt machen? Oder geht das nur mit starter bzw. Scout?


----------



## ChristophD (12 Oktober 2018)

wieczo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich will demnächst nun mit dem Projekt beginnen. Kann ich ein Projekt mit der v15 für cpu hmi und gsd cu320 und dann die Antriebe mit der cu 320 in einem extra Projekt machen? Oder geht das nur mit starter bzw. Scout?



Hi,

kommt drauf an was für eine CU320 genau du einsetzen willst.
Wenn es wirklich eine CU320 oder CU320-2 DP ist brauchst du STARTER oder SCOUT, ist es eine CU320-2 PN dann geht STARTDRIVE.
Wenn du als CPU ne S7-1500 hast kann auch der SINAMICS im gleichen Projekt sein.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## wieczo (12 Oktober 2018)

Ich hab eine cu 320 2pn sowie eine s7 315 2eh14 mit pn. Das tia Portal habe ich auf v15 hochgerüstet und dann festgestellt das ich dafür eine 1500 brauche. Nun suche ich die beste Lösung um das zu nutzen was ich habe. Theoretisch müsste es doch klappen das antriebssystem in einem extra tia Projekt zu erstellen oder muss man zusätzlich ein plc Proxy einfügen?
Im Notfall muss ich das einfach testen.


----------



## volker (12 Oktober 2018)

also ich hab mal ein projekt geöffnet wo eine 315f-2 pn/dp verbaut ist (tia14)
ich kann ohne probleme eine cu320 zufügen. gsdml-v2.32-siemens-sinamics_s_cu3x0-20161128.xml
konfigurieren geht natürlich nicht über tia sonder über starter (kann sein das man dafür aber zusätzlich s7-classic braucht. bin niocht sicher)
aber das wurde ja schon erwähnt


----------



## volker (12 Oktober 2018)

mal mit tia 15 ein projekt erstellt.
geht doch


----------



## ChristophD (12 Oktober 2018)

volker schrieb:


> mal mit tia 15 ein projekt erstellt.
> geht doch


projektieren ja aber compilier das mal!

Das mit dem eigenen TIA Projekt funktioniert natürlich für den CU320-2, proxy braucht es da auch nicht.


----------



## wieczo (12 Oktober 2018)

Ja erstellen funktioniert aber danach meckert tia das es eine 1500 sein muss. Ich probiere das mal mit 2 separaten Projekten
1. 315, hmi und Gas
2. cu 320 
Mal sehen ob das klappt
Danke erstmal für eure Unterstützung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Techniker14 (28 November 2018)

Hab da ein ähnliches Problem S7-1214C und S120 CU320-2 PN , nu hantier ich zum ersten mal mit einem S120 Umrichter, zur Zeit steh ich da völlig auf dem Schlauch - wie bekomm ich das den jetzt angebunden ? Bitte eine erklärung für doofe, damit ich das nachvollzieen kann 
Tia Portal V15


----------



## ChristophD (28 November 2018)

Hallo,

an eine S7-1200 nur als GSDML.
Also im Katalog unter weiter Feldgeräte -> Profinet -> Antriebe -> Siemens -> Sinamics
das passende Gerät mit der richtigen FW auswählen und einfügen.
Dann die Telegramme wie im Starter konfiguriert einstellen, IP Adresse und PN Name auch und in die 1200 laden.

Die Antriebsparameter dann über Starter oder Startdrive laden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Techniker14 (28 November 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an eine S7-1200 nur als GSDML.
> Also im Katalog unter weiter Feldgeräte -> Profinet -> Antriebe -> Siemens -> Sinamics
> ...



ich nehme mal an unter Gerätekonfiguration der 1200er die steuern soll - 

hab beide Antriebe schon im Projekt, die müssen aber dort bleiben ? die  GSDML dient nur dazu nacher die Kommunikation zu ermöglichen mittel der  Telegramme ?, Richtig?  langsam steig ich durch das wirrwarr - ich  versuchs jetzt mal und dann seh ich ja was passiert.


----------



## ChristophD (28 November 2018)

Hallo,

ja die GSDML ist nur zu kommunikation.
Wichtig ist das der Antrieb vom Startdrive nicht mit der CPU vernetzt ist sondern die GSDML.

Was meinst mit Gerätekonfiguration?


----------



## Techniker14 (28 November 2018)

Was meinst mit Gerätekonfiguration->  der Punkt unterhalb des Gerätes PLC - Topologie Netz, Geräte ,Netzschicht 


ich hab jetzt die GSDML datei importiert 




Das ist meine Konfig die ich schon hatte und angemeckert wird - wie muss ich denn jetzt weitermachen ?



Ziel ist es die beiden Antriebe bzw vier , con der PLC Sole Plansch - anzusteuern - geht sich hier um Pumpen die tagsüber mit 50Hz nachts mit 25Hz laufen , sowie beim Spülsprogramm nit max 30Hz 

Anhang anzeigen 43592


----------



## ChristophD (28 November 2018)

Hi,

erstmal die Verbindungen zu dem Netz der CPU löschen und damit die Zuordnung auflösen.
Nebenbei, hast du beide Schnittstellen der CU an das gleiche Netz projektiert? Das solltest du nicht tun!

Dann die GSDML aus dem Katalog in das projekt ziehen und die PN Schnittstelle mit dem CPU netz verbinden.
In der Geräteansicht des GSDMLObjektes die Telegramme einstellen wie du sie brauchst.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

